# Got a wodent wheel!



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone else have a wodent wheel and if so do your rats use it often/how long before they figured it out? My two girls are curious since I put it in yesterday but haven't climbed into it yet. I tired putting treats in it but they just steal them out.
By chance I got the lavender and white wheel which is miraculously exactly what I wanted! I got my wheel at the crafty rat which I've found to have the best price on them (senior one, recommended for females, don't know about the other two sizes)! $18 (that's with shipping)







Spoiled babies. 2 weeks since I got them and they're already living luxuriously. Just made them doubled fleece liners yesterday.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a wodent wheel. My rats never used it. They seemed to be afraid of it. I got a different style of wheel and they use it all the time. Mine just seem to like the more open wheels.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Your cage really looks nice, Jackie..I bet your girls are getting HUGE...Leon is catching up to his 'brother's in a big way.

I've heard rats aren't keen on the wheel style but love the saucer style?!?! I don't have room for either of them in my cage so I have no experience. I hope that they get used to it soon.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Your cage looks great! I wish I could find a wheel somewhere for cheap, but I live in canada, and haven't seen anything.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I gave my rats my sugar gliders old wodent wheel until I can get them a better wheel, they refuse to go in it. I tried putting treats in it and everything and they want nothing to do with it. The do love my gliders Raptor when I let them play on it, so I am guessing it is because of the way the wodent wheel is closed in. The Velociraptor Type R looks awesome and it is really not a bad price for the quality of the wheel http://www.mygliderwheelsandmore.net is the best place to get wheels in my personal opinion. 

I love your cage! What kind is it? I'm still trying to figure out what kind of cage to get for my girls, I really want something like what you have.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Rat manor from petco! It's great price wise if you buy it online with free shipping it's $80! It's all metal which prevents chewing through a plastic bottom (and having to buy a whole new cage)
So far the only con about it are that I wish it had bigger doors so I could freely take my wheel or igloo in and out I had to take out the middle shelf (which is nice because it's a full floor size) to get the wheel in.
Good cage for a first time owner like me.
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with boys JLS. I've heard they usually are too lazy for wheels. Haha!
I have seen the saucer style but the likelyhood of regular running on it seemed like a low percentage when I read an older thread about it.


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  Your cage looks almost exactly like mine! I'm glad I'm not the only one to think of using a bird ladder in the cage too. ;D I also just got that exact same wheel. They haven't taken to it yet but I'm hoping they'll figure it out. Try putting something yummy inside it? Eventually they'll sniff it out.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The Wondent Wheel is a bit claustrophobic for most, I find. Then again, I've never had a rat that liked any sort of wheel! Instead, their exercise is climbing. I have no ramps in my four foot tall cage.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a silent spinner (which is actually not so silent >.<) for my rats.

On a side note, I have a Rat Manor too, and I was wondering how you got the wheel to fit on the top floor? I can't fit my wheel through the cage doors so I have to slide it under when I take off the bottom.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a silent spinner and my rats dont even look at it. They are not interested at all. When I did have two other girls that ended up not working out with me (they beat up on my old lady Sookie) they used both used however they both just kinda walked on it and didnt really run


----------



## HappyRat (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought my rats a wheel once, and after sniffing it, they completly ignored it. So I returned it and bought a bunch of rat treats with the money I got back for it.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I have a silent spinner (which is actually not so silent >.<) for my rats.
> 
> On a side note, I have a Rat Manor too, and I was wondering how you got the wheel to fit on the top floor? I can't fit my wheel through the cage doors so I have to slide it under when I take off the bottom.


I had to take off the 2nd level of course and then put it up there and put back on the level. :/ I hate the small doors.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

The answers so far aren't really reassuring. Hopefully they take a liking to it. >_<


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

update! Cami figured it out no more than 10 minutes ago and and is happily running on it!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Eeee!!! She's getting so big. What a cute picture.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

To my knowledge, only one rat of mine has used the wheel once, and for a short time. It was in their cage for about a month (I have a lot of cage-y stuff so I rotate), though, so there's a good chance I could have missed other times. That said, I did read that someone had luck with dabbing peanut butter around the inside, that way it sticks and they have to make the wheel move to get the snack instead of just snatching it out. I've also read that peanut butter shouldn't be fed to rats since it's so sticky and can cause choking, so my plan is to try the same trick, but with maybe yogurt or olive oil instead.


----------



## EndlessDream (Jul 9, 2012)

Lioness said:


> To my knowledge, only one rat of mine has used the wheel once, and for a short time. It was in their cage for about a month (I have a lot of cage-y stuff so I rotate), though, so there's a good chance I could have missed other times. That said, I did read that someone had luck with dabbing peanut butter around the inside, that way it sticks and they have to make the wheel move to get the snack instead of just snatching it out. I've also read that peanut butter shouldn't be fed to rats since it's so sticky and can cause choking, so my plan is to try the same trick, but with maybe yogurt or olive oil instead.


I used baby food with the same sort of idea with my boys. I don't know if that was what did it or my boys were just quick learners, but it only took them a day or two to start using the wheel (it's a giant comfort wheel) after that, and they love it.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Aha, baby food! How brilliant and obvious. That would work perfectly.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

